# Changing minds about Siamese stereotype



## Royal (Nov 20, 2018)

Everywhere I turn it seens that people insist on continuing to spread the untrue stereotype that Siamese are mean or aloof. I take this personally because my Siamese are the farthest thing from that. Any ideas on ways I can educate folks about how Siamese are actually sweet loyal and devoted very special kitties? My Loki is the most amazing kitty I have ever met.. he is confident, overly cuddly guy who doesn't have a mean bone in his body. How can Loki and I get people to see how Siamese really are. TIA!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The majority of Siamese are wonderful loving cats, especially purebreds as biting will get a cat disqualified at a cat show. So perhaps your friend had a bad experience with one that was over protective of its owner, was not handled enough as a kitten, didn't learn good social behavior.....it happens. 
Here's a couple of links, that describes their personality very well.

https://www.tica.org/breeds/browse-all-breeds/79-breeds/877-siamese-breed

Breed Profile: The Siamese


----------



## Royal (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you so very much! My Loki is just so amazing! He is the most loving cuddly cat around.. When someone knocks at the door he runs to it so excited to have someone new to dote on him. Everyone who meets him falls in love! He is the most devoted loving cat I know. I just want to be able to figure out a way to let the rest of the world know that the depiction of Si and Am is misleading and I am trying to think of some ways to reach people to educate them.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish I knew. I have been a Siamese cat owner since I was about 12. Love the breed. They are amazing, social, talkative cats. 

I have to admit, my current meezer is different from the rest. She is aloof, and not very friendly. She hides a lot, and hisses at anyone who finds her. I got her as a kitten, so it isn't nurture. She was a rescue, so I don't know what happened to her before I got her. I do know she had a brother who was "unadoptable" according to the rescue organization. 

When I tell others about her (because no chance anyone not in my direct family would actually SEE her. People tell me that is what all Siamese are like....mean, antisocial, hissy. I had no idea people thought this. I blame Disney a bit, with the mean Siamese in Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Saxon is complete velcro cat. He gets agitated if he can't get cuddles when he wants them. He was a bit bitey when we first got him - you had to let him sniff your hand before stroking him, he'd give a warning nip if you just reached out and stroked his forehead. But that wasn't because he was Siamese, it was because he'd lived in at least four previous homes and was only five years old. He eventually calmed down and became this huge teddy bear.

I think they're a bit more sensitive than many other cats, so perhaps they react more strongly to mistreatment. Also, they were hugely popular at one time and like all really popular breeds, may have been cranked out by backyard breeders with no regard to temperament or concern for inbreeding.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

<<I think they're a bit more sensitive than many other cats, so perhaps they react more strongly to mistreatment.>>

You may be on to something Nuliajuk. I once talked to a person who worked or volunteered at a shelter. There was a Siamese available for adoption. She and I connected as Siamese lovers, and she said they didn't do well in foster or shelter situations. I do think they are more sensitive and act differently. 

They need their person!


----------



## Royal (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks so much for sharing your experiences and ideas! I would agree that Siamese are a very sensitive breed. I can imagine with their strong bond to their human a shelter can be a depressing and terrifying experience especially for them. We have our purebred Siamese, Loki and our oddball Siamese mix who was the only black kitty in a litter of all Siamese, Kira. Kira is athletic and outspoken tho she is more reserved about her human interactions and is just barely a bit more conscious of strangers. She and Loki tho are thick as theives. Loki is confident, outgoing and ridiculously suave for a cat. He is my Cassanova. Do not try to deflect his love, you will not win. He will force his affection on you even if it means putting a paw on each one of your cheeks so he can lick your face. They are the best kitties we have ever had.


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

I love my two Siamese kitties. They are my world. They are apple headed Siamese. That is actually the traditional Siamese. Then they changed specifications to the long and slender bodies for show cats. 

Blue Boy is so affectionate. Cuddles with me very devoted. Likes to sit on my lap. I am wondering if males are not affectionate?

Daisy my seal point siamese is affectionate but doesn’t like to be held. She is more independent. But wants to be rubbed


----------

